# Halloween at the "Dome"



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

A quick video of our Halloween at the "Dome"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, what an absolutely perfect venue for a mad scientist haunt! Love all the details and armosphere.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Location, location, location you certainly have it and sure know how to use it, well done


----------

